# Bottled and Labeled!



## burningalive (Mar 30, 2009)

Just finished our second batch and it came out great! We did the first from juice (A Cab Franc) and the second from a kit (A Blush). Here's a few pics of the bottles and of course our cleaver label. lol.


----------



## Tom (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats on your 2nd batch !











One thing to remember. Keep most for yourself. Once your friends find out what you made they will ask for some.





Clever label I wonder what the label would be for other wines...





Whats on the radar for you next batches..


----------



## burningalive (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks tepe! Yeah our last one went to alot of friends and it went fast! Going to be a little more careful this time.... Not sure what's next but will be buying again soon.... we sorta want to do a white merlot. I would like to start another (darker) red as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## cb_Sadie (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks great, like your label.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 30, 2009)

Great label, Burningalive! I like folks with a sense of humor!


----------



## montyfox (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice looking presentation. It's always satisfying to see (and drink) your finished product. Make sure you save a bottle or two for at least a year. They really do get better with age.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 30, 2009)

Cute label!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 31, 2009)

Very cool label!!!!! 





Ramona


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 31, 2009)

looking good...here is one tip...see that front row third bottle from the left....it has a bit lower volume in it...so before corking take a sip from any bottles having more than your lowest fill heheheheheheheh you gotta get'em all even ya know!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2009)

Great job and love the label!


----------



## NEBama (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice. AL


----------



## burningalive (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments! And by the wayAl, I did notice that one was a little higher, I knew someone would notice! Next time I'll sip.....


----------



## nursejohn (Apr 1, 2009)

Burningalive, I am new at this hobby, did you buy the blushin a kit? My wife and I enjoy a good blush wine. The label is great!


----------



## burningalive (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes we did this one from a kit it was a Vintners Reserve Blush Wine Kit.

We are really quite pleased with the results!


----------



## burningalive (Apr 2, 2009)

I believe we have decided to do a White Merlot and a Blackberry Merlot for the next two kits!


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Apr 2, 2009)

nice looking bottle!


----------



## pelican (Apr 2, 2009)

Really like your label! Couldn't help but smile...


----------



## burningalive (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

